# Poop Eating Puppy



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, my new puppy Toshka (8 weeks old this friday) constantly tries to eat her own poop!! Why and how do I get this to stop?

I first noticed it when she dragged one of Onyx's old turds around. She didn't eat it, just brought it with her.

Now, whenever she poops on the floor (she's not potty trained yet, obviously) she starts licking her own poop THE MOMENT it's out of her butt. She first just used to lick it. Well not anymore.

She had another accident and I went to get some tissue, and when I went to pick it up, it was in her mouth half eaten :foxes15: UGH why?? Onyx never did this, not as a puppy or adult. She's too classy for that LOL


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Try feeding pineapple in her food. Tinned is fine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I just decided to let our 9 YEAR old sheltie eat whatever poops she can get to. I just pick up as fast as I can, and the ones I can't get too---OH well. I have yelled, sworn, and jumped up and down---nothing I do worked. I refuse to use an electric collar, but I sure thought hard about that! My new chi baby also likes to carry poops around, but I don't think she eats it. Yet!!!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Stool eating can indicate the dog is not getting proper nutrition from their food. It can also be learned from other dogs. What is your puppy eating?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Stool eating can indicate the dog is not getting proper nutrition from their food. It can also be learned from other dogs. What is your puppy eating?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

She doesn't have worms, she's been to the vet and been dewormed already.

As for her diet, she is eating half Ziwipeak and half Nature's Logic kibble.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I just decided to let our 9 YEAR old sheltie eat whatever poops she can get to. I just pick up as fast as I can, and the ones I can't get too---OH well. I have yelled, sworn, and jumped up and down---nothing I do worked. I refuse to use an electric collar, but I sure thought hard about that! My new chi baby also likes to carry poops around, but I don't think she eats it. Yet!!!


LOL this made me laugh. Luckily she hasn't done it at all today so maybe, just maybe she will stop. She has only truely eaten it once. All of the other times she just... licked it.


----------

